# Getting even



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

Have you ever caught your s/o cheating on you and have taken out Sexual Revenge?
As a former Bartender, I wittnessed this several times. One wife caught her husband with another woman in the bar where he hung out. Because he always came out by himself, nobody knew who she was. When he wasn't around she went to the bar and had sex with three different guys. He never showed his face again. Unfortunately, for a few of the male patrons, neither did she.
What kind of retaliation did you or your s/o take?


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Mine wasnt a sexual revenge. It was "Im tired of you saying no to me and not letting me get sex anywhere" thing. after we got married, my husband began saying no every single time I wanted sex or affection of any kind. After about 9 months of it, I found men who would give me attention, flirt with me via txt and allow me to have sex with them without them saying no. So it was a revenge of the controlling husband I have. He did emails with this beautiful ex of his while at work, but wouldnt allow me to contact him at all. He also hides everything from me... He lied about porn, which he was watching every day when he was saying no to sex with me. Never had this problem even with my ex husband... he cant even understand whats going on. We have no boundaries anymore bc he crossed them and now I have.... so I guess it is a form of retaliation. Never thought of it that way.

I guess I am more of a b!tch than I thought!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

dutch said:


> Have you ever caught your s/o cheating on you and have taken out Sexual Revenge?
> As a former Bartender, I wittnessed this several times. One wife caught her husband with another woman in the bar where he hung out. Because he always came out by himself, nobody knew who she was. When he wasn't around she went to the bar and had sex with three different guys. He never showed his face again. Unfortunately, for a few of the male patrons, neither did she.
> What kind of retaliation did you or your s/o take?


There are seriously good people here where retaliation is not the name of the game. Far too serious for that. I'll be surprised if you get an answer.

So what do you do now?

Bob


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Well you got one, interesting.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

toolate said:


> Mine wasnt a sexual revenge. It was "Im tired of you saying no to me and not letting me get sex anywhere" thing. after we got married, my husband began saying no every single time I wanted sex or affection of any kind. After about 9 months of it, I found men who would give me attention, flirt with me via txt and allow me to have sex with them without them saying no. So it was a revenge of the controlling husband I have. He did emails with this beautiful ex of his while at work, but wouldnt allow me to contact him at all. He also hides everything from me... He lied about porn, which he was watching every day when he was saying no to sex with me. Never had this problem even with my ex husband... he cant even understand whats going on. We have no boundaries anymore bc he crossed them and now I have.... so I guess it is a form of retaliation. Never thought of it that way.
> 
> I guess I am more of a b!tch than I thought!


Revenge is a total waste of time and effort. Not only that but revenge has unknown consequences. Some call it Karma. But I guess you know that now "Toolate".

Still a lesson learned should never be wasted. Unless of course you want to keep on being a b!tch?

Bob


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

toolate,
I don't know how long you've been doing this but my W did it for 13 years and by the tenth year she was out of control and found her self in some dangerous situations. The last 3 years she was waking up to some god awful places, tring to find her way out. She found her self spiraling down to self distruction. then it was me , her h that had to pull her out. I had dismissed her for so long she was self distructing right under my nose. I hope your H does not get to that place that W and I have been.


----------

